# Atticus faces



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

That's so cute! Poodles have such expressive faces anyway, but Atticus really wears his heart on his... er... face!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_So very cute as always. It is really good to see him out of a cast._


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I would pick a favorite... but I love ALL of these pics! Atticus is such a doll. I absolutely love his little face.


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 20, 2010)

Such big white scary looking teeth for such a sweet little guy LOL!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh wow! It's almost as if you told him, "Okay, look serious. Now look angry. Okay, now happy." LOL Great pictures!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Atticus is certainly quite the character! The dog of many faces...lol. He is too darned cute! That 4th pic is hilarious! He looks like a crocodile coming to grab someone....LMBO!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

He's so adorable!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

He is full of personality!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Wonderful photos, really enjoyed seeing that adorable face up close!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Great pix, Michelle!  

But where's his alter ego, Batticus?


----------



## sillyspoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Atticus is so cute!! I love his many faces!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Fantastic pix, Michelle...he is is usual cute self...the pictures are fabulous...I love love love little Atticus!


----------

